# For Strictly fans only



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

What's the odds on Anton getting lumbered with Vanessa Feltz

Mike


P.S. honest... I'm not really a fan but have to watch it :lol:

PPS Who else will admit watching it ? :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly me Mike.

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I was wrong he got Fiona Fullerton.....I am so jealous she is a cracker. :lol: 

Don't worry Ray it is just harmless fun ....


Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm missing the proms because of it :roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I'm missing the proms because of it :roll:


Hope you didn't miss it last night for Beethoven's 9th by the Youth Orchestra.

John is a big Strictly fan and I glance at it occasionally.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who cares? As long as I get to Ogle Ola Jordan Im not bothered. 8O


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Watching here too as we go every year. Its saturday night middle age middle class soft porn!

I got smiled at by Fiona Fullerton in a restaurant a few years ago, actually quite a few years ago!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Foyles war outclasses knackered Bruce Forsyth any day :wink: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm missing the proms because of it :roll:
> ...


recorded that last night Chris, turned over in time to watch Kennedy with the Lark Ascending 

and going back to Strictly, haven't seen so much cleavage in years. :roll: Wasn't Foina Fullerton well know for showing a bit more? :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spannerhead said:


> Its saturday night middle age middle class soft porn!


Im not watching it anymore now!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> spannerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Its saturday night middle age middle class soft porn!
> ...


C'mon, Barry - needs some young'uns like you to watch it to balance against all the oldies and hence average out the 'middle age' bit :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

spannerhead said:


> . . . Its saturday night middle age middle class soft porn! . . .


Ahhh -so that's why it's called Strictly Come Dancing! 8O 

I'll get me (dirty old rain)coat . . .


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what's not to like with Strictly, scantily clad fit ladies for the men to watch, fit strapping lads for the ladies to watch, oh and the celebs lol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > spannerhead said:
> ...


Im in denial! 47 and I dont think Im middle aged!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Im in denial! 47 and I dont think Im middle aged!


Barry you will know when you are through middle age ... your narrow waist and your broad mind will have changed places !

And I'm going to miss Flavia 

Mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> And I'm going to miss Flavia


Didn't she, Vincent and Erin Boag leave over pay or there was a furore over pay as they get paid so little vs the Judges / Celeb dancers

Arguably over the years they have become more famous than some of the so called Celebs that feature on the show so it must be quite galling to be getting paid far less


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> > And I'm going to miss Flavia
> 
> 
> Didn't she, Vincent and Erin Boag leave over pay or there was a furore over pay as they get paid so little vs the Judges / Celeb dancers
> ...


Of last nights celebs i had heard of three: Deborah Meaden, Sophie Ellis-Bextor and Vaness Feltz. I then realised I recognised another one as a Hairy Biker, but wouldn't have known his name.

Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I knew about 1/2 which isn't bad and had heard of two others


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Surely you know Tony Jacklin, but he has added somewhat to his person over the years


I watch but yes will miss Flavia and Erin as well as Vincent, who else was missing?

Bruce drives me up the pole, he really should stop now. 

Carol


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

barryd said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Same age as me mate, you're definitely middle aged whether you like it or not!


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

We got our first MH a month ago and it was the wifes idea to have no TV. Therfor no F1, Superbikes or rallying, doh!
Then strictly started and now she wants the Camos system up and running, what a shame for me.
Yes I will watch but only whilst pretending to do a soddinuko


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

carol said:


> Bruce drives me up the pole,
> 
> Carol


That's funny Carol, that Kristina has a similar effect on me.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

The hairy biker should have hit the dust....

Good cook but rubbish dancer


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Agree. `At this stage it just seems to depend on what sort of fan base you already have.


Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How the ¥$€^$¥ has Dave Myers survived this long??


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with the last three posts. I just cannot understand what has happened tonight.

As Chris says, it must be down to the fan base.

Val


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's the great British public :lol: doing the same as before, voting for laughter over ability.

I suppose it's what make the programme different.

And yes, we both love it too.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

As my missus said " the young female voters won't like the young good looking girls staying in if they can help it"

Nick.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

As my missus said " the young female voters won't like the young good looking girls staying in if they can help it"

Nick.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah Dave Myers' cooking alright if want CHD

MAC 8)


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

This has happened before - there was one year when the judges were quite outspoken about the injustice of bad dancers being voted back over more talented.
Guess it comes down to whether the programme is a genuine dance competition or an entertainment programme.
Based on Dave Myers performance on Saturday it is neither - he cannot dance and was not even mildly entertaining
:roll: 

Alan


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> what's not to like with Strictly, scantily clad fit ladies for the men to watch, fit strapping lads for the ladies to watch, oh and the celebs lol


Now, now Nuke


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

What a travesty!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As long as Claudia stays in they can keep it.

Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

spykal said:


> What a travesty!


Not the first time! Almost every series there comes a point where the great British public take leave of their senses and forget it is still fundamentally a dance contest. 
:roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem is that the public have to vote for who they'd like to stay, not who should leave. 

Chris


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

The only reason they have a public vote is to get cash in to fund the programme!!
Would be far better without public vote IMHO.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Jamsieboy said:


> The only reason they have a public vote is to get cash in to fund the programme!!
> Would be far better without public vote IMHO.


Beg to differ! The money raised is probably useful (although it used to go to charity, don't know if that still happens) but I'm sure the main reason for the voting is to form a connection and involvement between the auduience and the contest. If it was all decided by a judging panel the audience would not be nearly as big and the programme would not have the popularity it has enjoyed for so long.
Basic psychology - people will be much more involved in something they feel a part of.

Alan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"Jamsieboy" wrote


> The only reason they have a public vote is to get cash in to fund the programme!!
> Would be far better without public vote IMHO.


So how do they cash in when I vote on-line?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

It is just a reality TV programme, all those taking part are getting paid to do it, if there wasn't the odd 'controversial' decision the audience figures would drop. Yes they all say they desperately want to stay in and would be devastated to leave etc.. but they are hardly going to say 'actually I don't care so long as they pay me'.

Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> ardgour(Chris).....It is just a reality TV programme, all those taking part are getting paid to do it


Arrgh Chris you have shattered my illusion.

Are you telling me all those tears we see are not real!

Mike :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing that really gets my goat on Strictly are the two presenters Winkleman and Tess Daly try to talk over the applause and lose. But they just keep right on babbling away like we can tune into them and them only.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Zoe does it for me. What a genuine person she is, that is true I can vouch for that. Norman is ok, but he is a shy person.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

The only honourable person was John sergeant who took himself off it 

Judy Murray should have done the same 3 weeks ago 

and I would love to see ANTON with a serious contestant :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sunday results...what a joke.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Mike, Pixie is a real dancer whereas soap audiences can keep a poor one in the game.
But because of that Winkleman thing I now don't care. It's run it's course.

Ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Only a personal view but I think they should all dance the same dance on the same night. That would make it easier to judge between celebs.
Se week one say the cha cha week two the waltz etc.

Pixi lost out because Simon had a better dance routine and Trent did some illegal lifts so miffed off Len. And it was Lens casting vote that dumped Pixie.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> And it was Lens casting vote that dumped Pixie.












Picture lifted from here ( a very funny blog):-
http://strictlycomebitching.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"spykal"


> Sunday results...what a joke.


Joke?
The joke is that it was pretty obvious from week one that Pixie had previous dance training/experience.
The public who put Pixie in the bottom two had finally cottoned on.

Len is the ballroom dancing expert on the panel and took the opportunity to vote her out. He wasn't a lone voice on the panel.
A classical dancer voted against her too.
The right result in my view.

PS Just found this:
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/513232/Pixie-Lott-dance-training-for-strictly-won-t-help


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The 'problem' was that all six left were very good dancers, so it was always going to be a difficult decision.Whoever had had to go it would be a loss. Pixie and Simon were in the dance off because the public voted more for the others. 

If I could change anything about the rules it would be that the public vote for who should leave each week, rather than for their favourite. It's quite obvious, when poor dancers survive week after week, that people vote for their favourite celebrity rather than the best dancer.


Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

So Frankie must go next then?

She has had previous dance training.


The joke is that if when choosing the contestants they allow someone to be in the contest then the judging should be balanced and when there is a tie on the judges panel... as there was last night, then the decision of who goes should drop back onto the votes from the public. The one to go may have been the same but it would have appeared fair ... Len's pre declared bias was so obvious.

but it's only television :lol: 


Mike

P.S. I wonder what the denizens of Gogglebox will make of it ?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

What I cant understand is the "In the event of a tie, head judge Len has the casting vote" How the blankety blank can there be a tie with only 3 people voting?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Pollydoodle said:


> What I cant understand is the "In the event of a tie, head judge Len has the casting vote" How the blankety blank can there be a tie with only 3 people voting?


There isint is there

all 4 vote but whoever Len votes for goes through,

or is this an early April fools day :lol: :lol:

Keep in step (see what I did there) :wink: that woman


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Pollydoodle said:
> 
> 
> > What I cant understand is the "In the event of a tie, head judge Len has the casting vote" How the blankety blank can there be a tie with only 3 people voting?
> ...


But Len's vote wouldn't carry if the other three voted for someone else.

Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The thing that really gets my goat on Strictly are the two presenters Winkleman and Tess Daly try to talk over the applause and lose. But they just keep right on babbling away like we can tune into them and them only.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Ray.


Wnklmnn comes across as the most annoying, mindless bimbo - I can't imagine how they chose her for the job unless they wanted someone didn't show up the tall one. (Mutt & Jeff personified.) When she stood in for Brucie she didn't even dress for the occasion, looking like she'd just strolled in off the street through a hedge which got stuck on her eyebrows. Ugghh!

We're now in the middle of our very own South African version produced on an illionth of the budget, but at least the presenters are up to the job. Shall I send their names to the BBC?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > Pollydoodle said:
> ...


Doh ,then there couldent be a tie would there :roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I suppose the 'tie' is that Craig & Bruno chose Pixie and Darcey & Len chose Simon. Because this is a tie Len's (casting) vote is the decider. 


Chris


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I suppose the 'tie' is that Craig & Bruno chose Pixie and Darcey & Len chose Simon. Because this is a tie Len's (casting) vote is the decider.
> 
> Chris


It still cant be a tie 2 - 1 in favour of Pixie. Len chose Simon so that was 2 each

ps perhaps this skewed form of voting would work for a general election :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I suppose I mean that if, for instance, they asked Len first, and he chooses Simon, then Craig and Bruno opt for Pixie, it's 2 for Pixie and 1 for Simon.

If Darcey also then votes for Pixie it's 3 - 1 and Pixie wins. However if Darcy votes for Simon, which she did, you have 2 votes for each = a tie. It is at this point that a casting vote is needed, so Len decides. 


Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Len has the casting vote i.e. 101%.

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I wonder? 

The line up for the live tour has just been announced.... 

Pixie is not in the list so she was never going to be allowed to win was she? Or am I just being too cynical :lol: 

The final line-up of celebrities and their dance partners on the tour is: 
Frankie Bridge with Kevin Clifton 
Thom Evans with Iveta Lukosiute 
Caroline Flack with Tristan MacManus 
Mark Wright with Karen Hauer 
Alison Hammond with Aljaž Skorjanec 
Simon Webbe with Kristina Rihanoff 
Scott Mills with Joanne Clifton


----------

